# Figured I wood post this up.



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 16, 2020)

For those who haven't already seen this.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2020)

apart from incredible, what is it??


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 16, 2020)

Ligna or Seaman as per @Blue Streak.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2020)

Woodie!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 17, 2020)

1897 wood frame bicycle made by Seaman Machinery Company in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. There are several existing examples of the same bicycle with a Ligna name badge. The Ligna was sold by Franklin MacVeagh & Company, a Chicago grocery store.

From January 22, 1897 issue of The Wheel:




From February 4, 1897 issue of The Referee:








From May 28, 1897 issue of The Clinton Public (Clinton IL




Ligna name badge. Sold by Franklin MacVeagh & Company, a Chicago grocery store.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2020)

now I gotta change my shorts, Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 17, 2020)

More information about Seaman Machine Company:

From December 31, 1896 issue of _The Referee:_










From January 28, 1897 issue of _The Referee:_







From March 11, 1897 issue of _The Referee:


_


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for the closeup pic's. What a treat to see this.


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 17, 2020)

My new favorite TOC. Oh man, oh man!






						"The Ligna" Original Wood Bicycle, 1890s Surviver For Sale at 1stDibs
					

For Sale on 1stDibs - This wooden bicycle is one even a seasoned collector may not know. “The Ligna' really is a scarce example and worthy as a museum display. All wooden wheel




					www.1stdibs.com
				



..


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 17, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> More information about Seaman Machine Company:
> 
> From December 31, 1896 issue of _The Referee:_
> View attachment 1230216
> ...



Thanks for all of the fantastic information!


----------



## Kombicol (Jul 17, 2020)

bricycle said:


> now I gotta change my shorts, Thanks!




Well it is from the Seaman machinery company


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2020)

Damn gorgeous, thank you for sharing that wonderful piece. Leaving as is? or a very very light cleanup? Seems I have seen it or one similar a few years back. Here maybe?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 18, 2020)

stoney said:


> Damn gorgeous, thank you for sharing that wonderful piece. Leaving as is? or a very very light cleanup? Seems I have seen it or one similar a few years back. Here maybe?



Going to fix the delamination and crank but other then that going to leave it as is.


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 20, 2020)

Pt. 3: 1898-1904 :Automating the Furniture Industry - The History of S. Karpen & Bros.








						Pt. 3: 1898-1904-Automating the Furniture Industry - The History of S. Karpen & Bros.
					

Automating the Furniture Industry: 1898-1904 They had early realized that to attain their ambition of magnitude of production and a truly national scope of distribution, reliance on a purely hand made product was impossible.… Machinery must and would revolutionize the furniture industry as it...



					skarpenfurniture.com
				




A bit more info regarding The Seaman Machine Co.


----------

